# Atlas climatico



## duero (23 Dez 2009 às 20:53)

Hola, me he registrado con la finalidad de informar sobre esta pagina:

 ATLAS CLIMATICO DE LA PENINSULA IBERICA.

 Se ha creado mediante datos de todas las estaciones peninsulares y despues de eso, mediante aproximacion y variables matematicas, teniendo en cuenta altitudes, orientaciones, etc....

Es por eso que cualquier punto da una informacion de valores climaticos.

Se puede ver la precipitacion de todos los meses, asi como las medias mensuales, las medias maximas y las minimas tanto anuales como mensuales.
Esto lo encontrareis en la parte de la izquierda.

En la parte superior, teneis zoom y zoom de ventana para elegir un area determinada.
La ventana con el simbolo de la flecha y una "i" os muestra la informacion climatica de cualquier punto peninsular.

Espero os guste y os resulte util.

Siento no hablar bien portugues, aunque entiendo el portugues escrito.

http://www.opengis.uab.es/wms/iberia/espanol/es_cartografia.htm

http://opengis.uab.es/wms/iberia/mms/index.htm

hasta luego.


----------



## Mjhb (23 Dez 2009 às 21:45)

duero disse:


> Hola, me he registrado con la finalidad de informar sobre esta pagina:
> 
> ATLAS CLIMATICO DE LA PENINSULA IBERICA.
> 
> ...




Muito obrigado.

Isto pode vir a ser elemento de discussão para a climatologia de Portugal, análises feitas aqui no Fórum...


----------



## Fil (24 Dez 2009 às 16:30)

Já conhecia, muito útil e bem feito.


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2009 às 17:55)

Ojo, que aunque la idea del Atlas es chula, presenta algunos errores considerables y muchas zonas incompletas que han "coloreado" basándose en deducciones no siempre acertadas. Y qué decir de la escala/leyenda de colores y temperaturas...Un auténtico desastre que confunde más que aclara, y que en muchos casos no se corresponde ni con lo que figura en el mapa ni con, desde luego, la realidad. En muchos casos casi habría que entenderla como por tramos de temperatura para intentar entender algo y que no te marque la coloración 2 o 3 ºC de más con respecto a la realidad.

 Saludos


----------



## Pek (24 Dez 2009 às 18:25)

Y eso por no hablar de los valores de algunas estaciones que ahí citan. Por ejemplo, temperatura media en la localidad de Abéjar (Soria):

 Datos oficiales (AEMET)

- Enero: -0,2 ºC
- Febrero: *0,8 ºC*
- Marzo: *3,4 ºC*
...
- Noviembre: 3,9 ºC
- Diciembre: *0,4 ºC*


 Según este Atlas de la UAB

- Enero: 0,4 ºC
- Febrero: *1,8 ºC*
- Marzo: *4,6 ºC*
...
- Noviembre: 4,6 ºC
- Diciembre: *1,7 ºC*

Otra: Seira (Huesca. 800 msnm)

AEMET

- Enero: *0,1* ºC
- Febrero: 1,9 ºC
...
- Noviembre: *3,9* ºC
- Diciembre: *0,7* ºC
- Media anual: *8,6 ºC* 

Atlas

- Enero: *1,5* ºC
- Febrero: 2,5 ºC
...
- Noviembre: *5,4 *ºC
- Diciembre: *2,3 *ºC
- Media anual: *10ºC* 



 Demasiada diferencia veo yo ahí...Es como sí a Bragança, con 4,4 ºC de media en enero, le pusieran 6 (en algunos casos). Y hay muchos más ejemplos (en un sentido y el otro).

 Más saludos


----------



## belem (24 Dez 2009 às 18:49)

Concordo perfeitamente com o PeK.
Os erros são evidentes e em larga escala, tanto para Portugal como para Espanha.
Se já fornecer dados para uma área grande como esta, é difícil:








Valores de temperatura média máxima diária para 3 meses ( Junho, Julho, Agosto) da série 1960- 1990, segundo o IM.


Quanto mais para uma região  tão extensa como a Península Ibérica continental?

Reparei que uma das regiões mais quentes, nesse Atlas climático, é a região fronteiriça do Tejo Internacional. De facto, nesse aspecto está de acordo com trabalhos já publicados, mas em muitos outros aspectos existem muitos erros, como a não diferenciação no mês de Agosto do Vale do Guadiana para  as zonas em redor, os valores de temperatura média em Agosto, por exemplo, que  estão excessivamente altos para muitos sítios, etc, etc...
É um trabalho que a meu ver exige muita ponderação e cuidado na sua análise ( basta ler a metodologia empregue para a sua realização e as características dos autores envolvidos).
Diria mesmo, que não o consultaria, se quisesse fazer um trabalho sério sobre o assunto.


----------

